# NY, Northwest Bronx - New D&D Game



## Gotham Gamemaster (Nov 8, 2006)

PLAYERS WANTED (21 or older)
3.5 Dungeons & Dragons Game
Wednesday Nights 7p-11p

Players (21 or older) wanted for a new weekly 3.5 Dungeons & Dragons group. The game will take place in the Bedford Park section of the Bronx.

Interested players should respond here or via email to GothamGamemaster[at]gmail.com

BEGINNERS WELCOME!


----------



## Gotham Gamemaster (Nov 17, 2006)

Update--

We have 4 players and are looking for 1-2 more!

First session is Wednesday, November 29th and we'll be creating characters and beginning WoTC's latest: "The Scourge of the Howling Horde"


----------

